# Switch pitch trans



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

This might be sweet! I installed a switch-pitch kit into my th400 trans awhile ago, but my car isn't ready for the road yet. A guy that I work with has an old Olds 442 with a switch-pitch 400 in it, and he says I will love it! You can change the stall speed of the converter with a flick of a switch. I got the 1800/3000 kit from Posten, but I don't think they sell them anymore. Think about it, puling up next to some bro in a new Mustang or Camaro, flick the switch and blowing his plastic doors off!! Then flick the switch again and cruise without the converter slipping. I am gonna control mine with a MADMAX style switch on my dual-gate shifter or an extra dimmer switch on the floor. The instructions said it can handle 700 lbs/ft of torque, well I am south of that. Enjoy!

They also had a 1900/4000 kit, but I thought that would be overkill and ruin the rearend.


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

nice I like the idea I heard of the switch pitch convertors just never had any personal expierance with them . cant wait to hear how it works sounds like the best of both worlds


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Older cadillacs had a type of lock up converter that (when MOD'd) you could control with an external rocker switch, rev it up, dump the switch, and it was just like dumping the clutch pedal only with a Turbo 400 !!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hhhmmmm.........That gives me an idea......... :lol: Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:....hope you have stock in rubber E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't even figure out which size to buy.......


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wiiiiiiiddddddde & Sticky.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agreearty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I can't even figure out which size to buy.......


Don't worry, if you get the wrong size, they'll only last a month or so..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jet, I feel much better now!:lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a spare set to rotate in....LOL Gas Tires and Oil for sure


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Switch Pitch was an option in early 60s Rivieras, not sure. The name would never make it in todays "politically correct" world!:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, you nailed it. Early Riv's had 'em. Also on the "other" forum some of the guys are running them in their TH400's in the full size cars. They seem to work extremely well....a ton of stall for the holeshot, and not much for slip-free cruising. The best of both worlds. LOVE your car. It's done, IMO. Just needs some camo paint and a milk crate bolted to the floor and you're good to go!!!!! A foof rack for all of your Mad Max survival gear, a pet Dingo, and you're SET! Emperor of the Wasteland!!! (Or Scourge of Manhattan)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, I have all the parts, just need to put them together. I will substitute a Chocolate Lab for the dingo however! Also it would be nice to have roads to cruise like in that movie! Maybe 2 50 gallon fuel tanks where the trunk lid belongs too! Eric


----------

